# Uber CSRs on the run - unable to logically address issues



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

For the past couple weeks I have been baiting Uber into a debate with me over ratings and the rating system. Uber grabbed the bait - hook, line, and sinker. And while what it has revealed about its attitude toward drivers is certainly not new or surprising, it's now very concrete how Uber feels about us. Experienced drivers won't see anything new here. New and prospective drivers will find the information most informative and revealing.

I'll compile the communication thread and post it in the next day or two.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Why didn't you just wait until you were ready to post the whole thing. You aren't a Hollywood ****ing blockbuster movie! We don't need your teaser post for the real post. What are you going to do tomorrow, post a slightly more detailed trailer that still lacks all the relevant details and tell us to check back again in a day or two.

Posts like yours make this forum a waste of time.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

duggles said:


> Why didn't you just wait until you were ready to post the whole thing. You aren't a Hollywood ****ing blockbuster movie! We don't need your teaser post for the real post. What are you going to do tomorrow, post a slightly more detailed trailer that still lacks all the relevant details and tell us to check back again in a day or two.
> 
> Posts like yours make this forum a waste of time.


buhahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

It's not a waste of time if he does indeed come through with his promise. Desert-driver we're counting on you. Don't let the duggles down.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> buhahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Don't tell me you got the "ha ha's" again. That can be very contagious.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

duggles said:


> Why didn't you just wait until you were ready to post the whole thing. You aren't a Hollywood ****ing blockbuster movie! We don't need your teaser post for the real post. What are you going to do tomorrow, post a slightly more detailed trailer that still lacks all the relevant details and tell us to check back again in a day or two.
> 
> Posts like yours make this forum a waste of time.


Then stop reading. Problem solved. Anything else I can help you with?

Hey, thanks for comparing my post to a Hollywood blockbuster film. Coming from you, that's pretty ****ing cool, I gotta say.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Then stop reading. Problem solved. Anything else I can help you with?
> 
> Hey, thanks for comparing my post to a Hollywood blockbuster film. Coming from you, that's pretty ****ing cool, I gotta say.


Because your Thread Title wasn't "This is just a tease and contains nothing substantive." If that had been the case, would have gladly stayed away. Next time, hopefully.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

duggles said:


> Because your Thread Title wasn't "This is just a tease and contains nothing substantive." If that had been the case, would have gladly stayed away. Next time, hopefully.


Sounds like you need to switch to decaf.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

duggles said:


> Because your Thread Title wasn't "This is just a tease and contains nothing substantive." If that had been the case, would have gladly stayed away. Next time, hopefully.


Do you like the thread title now? I couldn't bear to have you upset with me.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Do you like the thread title now? I couldn't bear to have you upset with me.


I'm the snuggler has calmed down by now. Probably just needed to take his vitamins.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Sounds like you need to switch to decaf.


Wouldn't wish that on anybody.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Do you like the thread title now? I couldn't bear to have you upset with me.


Still wish it would be more clear that this post contains nothing of substance yet, merely dumb forum banter.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

duggles said:


> Why didn't you just wait until you were ready to post the whole thing. You aren't a Hollywood ****ing blockbuster movie! We don't need your teaser post for the real post. What are you going to do tomorrow, post a slightly more detailed trailer that still lacks all the relevant details and tell us to check back again in a day or two.
> 
> Posts like yours make this forum a waste of time.


LMAO! Brilliant comment!


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I can see why some drivers get low ratings. 
Attitude problems. Give the man a chance. This is an open forum. 
Chill Bill......


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

duggles said:


> Still wish it would be more clear that this post contains nothing of substance yet, merely dumb forum banter.


Still not switched over to the decaf, huh?


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Still not switched over to the decaf, huh?


We're still waiting patiently on the salient details of your experience.

Believe me, I'm interested, as I feel I have been unnecessarily dinged by the ratings system over the last few months, but the teaser has wasted unnecessary time. Granted, a whole 12 hours, whoop-de-doo, but still, the implication is you have a story to tell and you probably won't share it. Prove me wrong. Please.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

When uber shows it's hand, you need a wild imagination to see anything but a finger


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Here's the conversation I had with Uber

http://www.anmandco.com/dl/April_Uber_Conversation.pdf

I had to create an external link because this forum site limits posts to 10K characters.

We certainly hope duggles is on the decaf path this morning when he takes a look. It's 11+K characters and we don't want him to become upset about the length of the post.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> We're still waiting patiently on the salient details of your experience.
> 
> Believe me, I'm interested, as I feel I have been unnecessarily dinged by the ratings system over the last few months, but the teaser has wasted unnecessary time. Granted, a whole 12 hours, whoop-de-doo, but still, the implication is you have a story to tell and you probably won't share it. Prove me wrong. Please.


Posted!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> We're still waiting patiently on the salient details of your experience.
> 
> Believe me, I'm interested, as I feel I have been unnecessarily dinged by the ratings system over the last few months, but the teaser has wasted unnecessary time. Granted, a whole 12 hours, whoop-de-doo, but still, the implication is you have a story to tell and you probably won't share it. Prove me wrong. Please.


Just posted it. I hope you enjoy it.

How's that Fit working out for Ubering? I find it to be a wonderful little automobile for U/L...well, until some asshole tries to cram five riders into it. So, let me restate. Among the non-******bag rider community, the Fit is a great car for U/L driving.


----------



## JWBurns (Apr 11, 2015)

I'll never get that 6 minutes of my life back.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I missed the part where you told them you were quitting.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

JWBurns said:


> I'll never get that 6 minutes of my life back.


But you're better informed for having taken the time.

No need to thank me.

Wait, six minutes to read six pages? Seriously?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I missed the part where you told them you were quitting.


Why would I do that? Driving U/L feeds my blue collar escapism fantasy. Just because I find Uber's policies reprehensible doesn't necessarily mean I'm going to bag it...yet. Besides, I can be a much more irritating burr under the saddle as a "partner" than as a former "partner."


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

Spoiler alert: it's just a bunch of back and forth between robotic CSRs and an upset driver thinking he can change the system.

In other news, the sky is blue and it's wet when it rains. What is the point of this? You wanted Uber to admit fault? You wanted them to change your rating? Get over yourself bro, you're not that important, just relax and let the Uber dick slide in your ass. Nothing new, no surprises. Let it go.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

bilyvh said:


> Get over yourself bro, you're not that important, just relax and let the Uber dick slide in your ass. Nothing new, no surprises. Let it go.


He's internationally known.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

bilyvh said:


> Spoiler alert: it's just a bunch of back and forth between robotic CSRs and an upset driver thinking he can change the system.
> 
> In other news, the sky is blue and it's wet when it rains. What is the point of this? You wanted Uber to admit fault? You wanted them to change your rating? Get over yourself bro, you're not that important, just relax and let the Uber dick slide in your ass. Nothing new, no surprises. Let it go.


See, but the difference between you and me, bilyvh, is that I have been able to affect changes from Uber (like the recent rate increase in my market and the increase in the cancellation rate) whereas you're content playing the role of doormat to the world. You're certainly free to continue to bend over and take the reaming from Uber, or you can do something about it.

Is there anything else I can help you to understand, or are we good for now?

Hey, have great Friday and Uber on! You're a good bloke but you need to understand and apply the control you have, even when you misperceive that you have none.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> He's internationally known.


The Desert Driver abides, and he thanks you for the props.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver Thank you for posting your correspondence with the Uber CSR's aka '_Canned Statement Reps_'.  Unfortunately, they are all underpaid, highly monitored robots and nothing you said to them will 'float to the top'.  If they don't like or understand a comment....they ignore it....and ignore it....and ignore it some more until your fingers bleed from trying to find a new way to 'rephrase' it so that they will UNDERSTAND THE POINT. Ain't gonna happen!  BTW, is a 3* seriously the lowest rating you've ever gotten?  You've got decent drunks in your neck of the woods then! I've gotten multiple 1* from PAX that don't know how to work the app and blame it on me when I can't find them when they misplace their PIN. (PIN=Pain In the Neck.) But, as you said, we get penalized for being professional and bending over backwards to accommodate the PAX. It's come to the point where good customer service=bad ratings. From now on, I don't bend over backwards for pax who can't be bothered to learn how to use a simple app. Also, I can't count how much I've lost in TIPS when a pax says: "How do I tip you?" and I say, "It has to be in cash because Uber refuses to put a tipping feature on the app". Then I get a "Sorry, I don't have any cash on me." EXTREMELY FRUSTRATING. But I've been over this issue with the "Canned Statement Reps' multiple times....and nothing ever 'floats to the top' there either!!! You're right....just learn how to game the system to the best of our ability.....until Uber self destructs.


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

"Affect changes from Uber"

Where is it that you drive? Phoenix or somewhere? $1.50 base, .18 per min, $1.05 per mile? So these rates rose from what, 90 cents a mile? Yeah, keep writing emails maybe when Travis is drunk and feels warm and generous he'll bump your per mile rate by another 10 cents LOL. Call me a doormat, but take a look in the mirror for someone who drives for $1.50 base and $1.05 per mile. Don't idolize yourself and get off the high horse.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

If you want to see my back and forth emails with uber, I suggest you grab some popcorn, but in the end will always have the same ending, we at uber don't give a rats ass about you, just get into your car and go pick up all those cheap ass uberx pax. 

People who stress out over the ratings, should be stressing over their pay statements, uber is doing a good job of keeping your full attention to how some dusche bag stranger thinks of you, instead of what you are actually earning with this crappy low paying job, while at the same time destroying your car and wasting all your precious time from actually finding a good paying and rewarding job and future. Taxi driving is a dead end job, not a future to build your life on. These billionaire silicon Valley dusche bags could care less about you, their end game is how many more millions they can squeeze out of your poor desperate souls, and once you are drained to a desert plum, they find their next victim.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

bilyvh said:


> "Affect changes from Uber"
> 
> Where is it that you drive? Phoenix or somewhere? $1.50 base, .18 per min, $1.05 per mile? So these rates rose from what, 90 cents a mile? Yeah, keep writing emails maybe when Travis is drunk and feels warm and generous he'll bump your per mile rate by another 10 cents LOL. Call me a doormat, but take a look in the mirror for someone who drives for $1.50 base and $1.05 per mile. Don't idolize yourself and get off the high horse.


Oh, no need to apologize, bilyvh. See, there are people who recognize a problem, define it, then work toward a solution. Those are people like me, and that's why I have been successful in my consulting businesses. And then there are people like you who would rather whine and complain and take pathetic pot shots at people like me who are working to make systems work better, even for you. Now, folks like me don't expect thanks from people like you, of course, but your caustic, non-productive disposition makes you look weak and beaten. That's no way to live your life, son.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> If you want to see my back and forth emails with uber, I suggest you grab some popcorn, but in the end will always have the same ending, we at uber don't give a rats ass about you, just get into your car and go pick up all those cheap ass uberx pax.
> 
> People who stress out over the ratings, should be stressing over their pay statements, uber is doing a good job of keeping your full attention to how some dusche bag stranger thinks of you, instead of what you are actually earning with this crappy low paying job, while at the same time destroying your car and wasting all your precious time from actually finding a good paying and rewarding job and future. Taxi driving is a dead end job, not a future to build your life on. These billionaire silicon Valley dusche bags could care less about you, their end game is how many more millions they can squeeze out of your poor desperate souls, and once you are drained to a desert plum, they find their next victim.


Sounds like you and bilyvh need to get together for a little pity party.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Sounds like you and bilyvh need to get together for a little pity party.


Sounds like you are the definition of ******ED.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Sounds like you are the definition of ******ED.


If only, right?


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

I didn't take pot shots at anyone, I stated concrete facts about rates and Uber business, while you decide to make it personal and characterize yourself as some ultra progressive fighter for workers rights, meanwhile I am just a chump. Good luck in your consulting business, but it sounds like it hasn't been that successful that you need to drive for $1.05 per mile. Unless it's a hobby like Actionjax.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Desert Driver, some folks will never get the bigger picture.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Beur said:


> Thanks for sharing Desert Driver, some folks will never get the bigger picture.


Yeah, I know. But doncha just hate it when you extend the time and energy to help someone out and they still come over and shit in your punchbowl?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I had the same conversation for the same reason, instead of getting the rating they gave me removed I got the $5 cancel fee instead of the $4 minimum trip money. I don't care about the ratings only the money and one bad rating won't kill me.


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

"Blue collar escapism fantasy"

Wow, just wow. Good luck in life.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

limepro said:


> I had the same conversation for the same reason, instead of getting the rating they gave me removed I got the $5 cancel fee instead of the $4 minimum trip money. I don't care about the ratings only the money and one bad rating won't kill me.


I like the way you think. You kind of took an out-of-court settlement. And if you feel that you were made whole, then I sincerely tip my hat to you and say, "Well done, sir."


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

bilyvh said:


> "Blue collar escapism fantasy"
> 
> Wow, just wow. Good luck in life.


Thanks! I appreciate the props. And good luck to you, too! If you're not having some measure of fun, there's not much point in doing it, we will agree!

I'm going to assume you've not read my earlier posts on why I drive U/L. I certainly don't do it for the money because I earn a comfortable living from my consulting business, my real estate portfolio, and my property management business. I drive for U/L more out of a sense of community service. See, my kid brother (who was also my best friend) was killed by alcohol five years ago. The pain of his untimely passing has numbed, but I still miss him terribly. So, if I can contribute in some small fashion by getting a few hapless drunks home safely on Friday and Saturday night, then I believe I am making my community a better place.

And while I'm out here in the Uber community, I figure why not do what I would do if I were in charge? I'll make it better for others. And that's why I take the time that I do to help you folks out. I figure I should always leave a place in better shape than I found it. (Which is why people must love occupying a campsite after I leave it.)


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Beur said:


> Thanks for sharing Desert Driver, some folks will never get the bigger picture.


And what picture is that you are speaking of, the picture of despair is what you are trying to tell us. Please share with us your wisdom, now if you think being a Taxi driver is a successful carrier, and what everyone aspires to be one day, then I have a bridge to sell you, that picture you are painting does not look pretty. Let me ask you what percentage of that big money you are earning with Uber are you able to put away towards a retirement plan, do you think that social security will be enough to cover your bills when you get old and can no longer work, think again.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

The beginning is the same as the end....it's a boring sandwich at best. Nothing accomplished and nothing gained. No "revealing" information as promised.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I have made it very clear in many discussions that I have a stressful job with the consulting engagements I accept and that driving U/L is my blue collar escapism fantasy that I do for mindless relaxation.
> 
> But in the bigger picture, there's no need to explain or rationalize you comments or attitude. You are who you are and we're OK with that.
> 
> Yeah, I know. But doncha just hate it when you extend the time and energy to help someone out and they still come over and shit in your punchbowl?


It's why I keep Saran Wrap over my punch bowl! Have great days


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Hi @ DesertDriver
> 
> I think we might be missing the whole purpose of their rating system for Uber. We all know not to use the rating system for our own self validation or to gauge our popularity/likability. It's no longer high school, we've grown out of those needs for positive reinforcement from strangers, or so I hope (if not, take a hard look at your Ubering to make sure you're not losing money to please random strangers).
> 
> ...


Well stated! I truly enjoy when others join the discussion and offer an analytical, empirical perspective. I loved your reference to "background noise." You were referring to statistical insignificance, and your point is one-hundred percent valid. However, the current Uber driver rating system doesn't even pass muster in terms of valid statistical design. So, if we're coming out of the gates flawed, there's no real point in discussing the statistical insignificance of a single rider score. Believe me, I would not have mentioned this one ******bag rating to Uber if Uber was using a statistically valid rating model. But since Uber's system is NOT statistically valid and it knows it, I'm haranguing the shit out of them, and so far have felled three (going on four) CSRs.

Thanks for the comments. I truly do appreciate your input and perspective.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Posted!


"Did you really just use the word "fair" when discussing the driver rating system? Seriously? Fair? [CSR], the

driver rating system isn't even statistically valid, and you use the word fair? From a statistical analysis point of

view, how can a system that takes interval data and forces that data into an ordinal scale even come close to

resembling fair when it doesn't come close to meeting the basic requirements of statistical validity?"

True dat. 'nough said.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

limepro said:


> I had the same conversation for the same reason, instead of getting the rating they gave me removed I got the $5 cancel fee instead of the $4 minimum trip money. I don't care about the ratings only the money and one bad rating won't kill me.


I would be more concerned over the thought that it makes it more difficult for me to turn down a group of pax trying to overload my car. In my taxi, it isn't worth the hassle to overload, it is a moving violation, some guys do it anyway. As an Uber driver, all you are doing as far as I can tell is setting yourself up for the same kind of trouble. Where is the financial reward? The pax rarely tip, it still wouldn't be worth it.

I wouldn't give a shit about the rating in and of itself, it is well known to be a bullshit system. What would bother me is that Uber enables bullshit behavior from people trying to push capacity. That isn't helpful, it creates stress for someone just trying to move on to the next ping and make some money. Dealing with difficult groups can take enough time and stress as it is.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Dear [email protected] - (I abstained)

"so far have felled three (going on four) CSRs"
- your platform should have included the fact that you target poor defensless CSRs. I'd like to know what thehappytypist and kane think about that.

"Yeah, I know. But doncha just hate it when you extend the time and energy to help someone out and they still come over and shit in your punchbowl?"
- people who want help ask for it. People who don't want your help slug you. That is why my father told me never to get between two people brawling - you are the one who'll get punched - by both of them. You are doing what you want to do, and you are doing it for yourself, we are just co-latteral beneficiaries. Come back down to earth Saint Desert Driver.

- the ratings system is Uber's HR department, brutal and swift and efficient. Works just fine to get rid of bad drivers. Good drivers are colatteral damage. Tough cheese. I have the street cred to say that.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver Ok. I just gotta ask this because there are just too many similarities to list here. Do you also post here under flyingdingo?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I like the way you think. You kind of took an out-of-court settlement. And if you feel that you were made whole, then I sincerely tip my hat to you and say, "Well done, sir."


It was worth it to me, the ping was a block away and I was there for less than a minute the trip start and stop was 18 seconds, took about 4 emails but I got my cancel fee, I'll take the $4 over the $2.80 any day.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Desert Driver Ok. I just gotta ask this because there are just too many similarities to list here. Do you also post here under @flying dingo ?


No, I do not post under flyingdingo. I believe that person announced his/her retirement from this board within the last week. I always enjoyed that person's posts.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Dear [email protected] - (I abstained)
> 
> "so far have felled three (going on four) CSRs"
> - your platform should have included the fact that you target poor defensless CSRs. I'd like to know what thehappytypist and kane think about that.
> ...


Saint? Desert Driver is flattered. But, alas, Desert Driver is merely a humble servant of the U/L driver community.

And for the record, I didn't target anyone - never do, in fact. I am merely working to solve a problem with the resources that are available. Remember, be easy on the people but tough on the problem. That's key when solving problems that require multiple resources.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> It's not a waste of time if he does indeed come through with his promise. Desert-driver we're counting on you. Don't let the duggles down.


True first week in office give him a chance


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> True firs week in office give him a chance


And Desert Driver delivered! He posted all the info he said he was going to! Who's da man?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> It's not a waste of time if he does indeed come through with his promise. Desert-driver we're counting on you. Don't let the duggles down.


*Delivered!*


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> And Desert Driver delivered! He posted all the info he said he was going to! Who's da man?


Referring to yourself in the third person is always a hit with the crowd. So what did we learn here? That the rating system is flawed? Nah, we already knew that, discussed here a countless number of times. How about the fact that Uber uses canned responses? Nope, we knew that too. Did we learn that if you write things more then once you will get a different answer or that Uber will agree with you and maybe even change their policy? Uh uh. Uber didn't "show their hand" as your title suggested and the only thing that was ugly is the fact that you wasted so much time and really got nowhere. Hence the beginning of your journey was still the same at the end, pointless.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Referring to yourself in the third person is always a hit with the crowd. So what did we learn here? That the rating system is flawed? Nah, we already knew that, discussed here a countless number of times. How about the fact that Uber uses canned responses? Nope, we knew that too. Did we learn that if you write things more then once you will get a different answer or that Uber will agree with you and maybe even change their policy? Uh uh. Uber didn't "show their hand" as your title suggested and the only thing that was ugly is the fact that you wasted so much time and really got nowhere. Hence the beginning of your journey was still the same at the end, pointless.


Alas, no one forced you to read or participate, did they?

But you see, and this will likely be news for you, this is how the problem-solving process begins many times. A clear definition of the problem is key to solving that problem.

Is there anything else Desert Driver can help you with, or are you good for now?


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Haha, one thing you are good for is free entertainment. See, you duped us into reading that junk with your title of how Uber was showing their hand and it was ugly. Then you proceeded to build up the story as if you had some ground breaking news. If you call what you did (which in effect was nothing) "informative and revealing" then you're sadly mistaking. Get in line with the hundreds maybe thousands that have voiced the exact same complaint to Uber many times before. Being that you're a "well-known member" you should have already known that. So what you did and what you said was nothing out of the ordinary. And the response you got is the same one everyone else got. So as much as you like to pat yourself on the back and refer to yourself in the third person, you shouldn't. You accomplished nothing. A clear definition of the problem was established long long ago. Before you and I. By the way, the problem still exist, so find a more creative or original way to solve the problem and i will jump on board with both feet.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Im shocked that I wasnt shocked...


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> I hope you still rate the individual CSRs high on the satisfaction surveys Uber sends you after contacting support. They are just like us drivers, little cogs in the machinery and happy about (and deserving of) any 5*, even if all they could send you was the approved Uber script.


You make a good point. That would be like someone giving us less then 5* just because they had to pay surge fare. It's out of our control.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Hi @ DesertDriver
> 
> I think we might be missing the whole purpose of their rating system for Uber. We all know not to use the rating system for our own self validation or to gauge our popularity/likability. It's no longer high school, we've grown out of those needs for positive reinforcement from strangers, or so I hope (if not, take a hard look at your Ubering to make sure you're not losing money to please random strangers).
> 
> ...


The problem is that even if I accept your argument it's unfair to the drivers that work during times when the asspax are using Uber. I have had a few of them tell me I was getting a 1 * or losing a * for various reasons, some of which involved me NOT breaking the law (too many pax, open container, running a red light!)

A system, however faulty it is, should at least be as fair as possible. Uber's isnt. And decisions are made about drivers' livelihoods using their unfair, statistically invalid system.

Did any of you notice they said "other" things were taken into account besides paxs' ratings of drivers? That sounds highly subjective. Why have a number rating system if it can be ignored in favor of other factors we are not even privy to?

It's just a way to give them carte blanche to "fire" a driver whenever they want.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Haha, one thing you are good for is free entertainment. See, you duped us into reading that junk with your title of how Uber was showing their hand and it was ugly. Then you proceeded to build up the story as if you had some ground breaking news. If you call what you did (which in effect was nothing) "informative and revealing" then you're sadly mistaking. Get in line with the hundreds maybe thousands that have voiced the exact same complaint to Uber many times before. Being that you're a "well-known member" you should have already known that. So what you did and what you said was nothing out of the ordinary. And the response you got is the same one everyone else got. So as much as you like to pat yourself on the back and refer to yourself in the third person, you shouldn't. You accomplished nothing. A clear definition of the problem was established long long ago. Before you and I. By the way, the problem still exist, so find a more creative or original way to solve the problem and i will jump on board with both feet.


Apology accepted.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The problem is that even if I accept your argument it's unfair to the drivers that work during times when the asspax are using Uber. I have had a few of them tell me I was getting a 1 * or losing a * for various reasons, some of which involved me NOT breaking the law (too many pax, open container, NOT running a red light!)
> 
> A system, however faulty it is, should at least be as fair as possible. Uber's isnt. And decisions are made about drivers' livelihoods using their unfair, statistically invalid system.
> 
> ...


You make some excellent points. When solving any problem, be easy on the people but brutal on the problems.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> I hope you still rate the individual CSRs high on the satisfaction surveys Uber sends you after contacting support. They are just like us drivers, little cogs in the machinery and happy about (and deserving of) any 5*, even if all they could send you was the approved Uber script.


Easy on the people. Tough on the problem.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Apology accepted.


UD2 did not apologize LOL! You are mistaking once again. Hey, but look on the bright side. You have a fan that has "liked" most of your comments on this thread but has yet to add any input. Unusual because he normally has something to say. Hmmmm.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> UD2 did not apologize LOL! You are mistaking once again. Hey, but look on the bright side. You have a fan that has "liked" most of your comments on this thread but has yet to add any input. Unusual because he normally has something to say. Hmmmm.


Well, when you see a problem, solve it. Otherwise, get the **** out of the way. Right?


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Dear [email protected] - (I abstained)
> 
> "so far have felled three (going on four) CSRs"
> - your platform should have included the fact that you target poor defensless CSRs. I'd like to know what thehappytypist and kane think about that.


I can never resist when someone asks my opinion!

This is a subject where there is ZERO wiggle room. As in, if we change the rating a passenger gave at the driver's request we would be at minimum reprimanded. So if you're getting the same answer from multiple CSRs, we aren't doing it for shits and giggles, we're trying to get you to go away because there is literally nothing we can do. We just pass it up in the hopes that hearing it from someone else will help it sink in.

None of us believe the rating system is fair. Many companies have the exact same policies for customer satisfaction, all ratings count regardless of how ridiculous or whether it was a bad rating due to something outside our control. As far as US reps go, all of us have previous CS experience so 99% of us have worked under a system just like it at one point.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I can never resist when someone asks my opinion!
> 
> This is a subject where there is ZERO wiggle room. As in, if we change the rating a passenger gave at the driver's request we would be at minimum reprimanded. So if you're getting the same answer from multiple CSRs, we aren't doing it for shits and giggles, we're trying to get you to go away because there is literally nothing we can do. We just pass it up in the hopes that hearing it from someone else will help it sink in.
> 
> None of us believe the rating system is fair. Many companies have the exact same policies for customer satisfaction, all ratings count regardless of how ridiculous or whether it was a bad rating due to something outside our control. As far as US reps go, all of us have previous CS experience so 99% of us have worked under a system just like it at one point.


Thank you. I know you've said this before but apparently some have missed it.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> For the past couple weeks I have been baiting Uber into a debate with me over ratings and the rating system. Uber grabbed the bait - hook, line, and sinker. And while what it has revealed about its attitude toward drivers is certainly not new or surprising, it's now very concrete how Uber feels about us. Experienced drivers won't see anything new here. New and prospective drivers will find the information most informative and revealing.
> 
> I'll compile the communication thread and post it in the next day or two.


^^^
Hook, Line and "Stinker" might have been more appropriate. 
Did I say that?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I can never resist when someone asks my opinion!
> 
> This is a subject where there is ZERO wiggle room. As in, if we change the rating a passenger gave at the driver's request we would be at minimum reprimanded. So if you're getting the same answer from multiple CSRs, we aren't doing it for shits and giggles, we're trying to get you to go away because there is literally nothing we can do. We just pass it up in the hopes that hearing it from someone else will help it sink in.
> 
> None of us believe the rating system is fair. Many companies have the exact same policies for customer satisfaction, all ratings count regardless of how ridiculous or whether it was a bad rating due to something outside our control. As far as US reps go, all of us have previous CS experience so 99% of us have worked under a system just like it at one point.


You're comments are always cheerful and personified.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> I can never resist when someone asks my opinion!
> 
> This is a subject where there is ZERO wiggle room. As in, if we change the rating a passenger gave at the driver's request we would be at minimum reprimanded. So if you're getting the same answer from multiple CSRs, we aren't doing it for shits and giggles, we're trying to get you to go away because there is literally nothing we can do. We just pass it up in the hopes that hearing it from someone else will help it sink in.
> 
> None of us believe the rating system is fair. Many companies have the exact same policies for customer satisfaction, all ratings count regardless of how ridiculous or whether it was a bad rating due to something outside our control. As far as US reps go, all of us have previous CS experience so 99% of us have worked under a system just like it at one point.


I don't think Desert Driver is mad at the CSRs sending canned responses so much as the system that forces them to. And inmost companies if you keep going up the ladder you will get someone who DOES have the authority to do something outside the rules. Uber is apparently inflexible all the way to the top or until you die of exhaustion.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't think Desert Driver is mad at the CSRs sending canned responses so much as the system that forces them to. And inmost companies if you keep going up the ladder you will get someone who DOES have the authority to do something outside the rules. Uber is apparently inflexible all the way to the top or until you die of exhaustion.


Yes, the ratings are one thing they are absolutely inflexible on. The day they change or remove a rating is the day I build a snowman in Hell.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

thehappytypist said:


> Yes, the ratings are one thing they are absolutely inflexible on. The day they change or remove a rating is the day I build a snowman in Hell.


 You might be able to do it if hell freezes over.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> You're comments are always cheerful and personified.


Aww, thanks!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> Sure, so when do you start?? That has been my point from the start. Now get the **** out of the way your effort was pointless.


Your comments are noted and your adulation is appreciated. Thank you, my friend.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Here's the conversation I had with Uber
> 
> http://www.anmandco.com/dl/April_Uber_Conversation.pdf
> 
> ...


They are simply telling you 'if I fix it for you, I have to fix it for everyone else when it happens, this is not fair to other drivers who may not ask for corrections, all drivers sometimes take sh!t like this, so accept it and move on!'

I had several similar exchanges with uber reps myself about the same issue. I can see same exact paragraphs completely cut/pasted in your emails.

Today I am protesting Tampa rate cuts with app on and by not accepting any rides.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Your comments are noted and adulation noted. Thank you, my friend.


 your welcome


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> They are simply telling you 'if I fix it for you, I have to fix it for everyone else when it happens, this is not fair to other drivers who may not ask for corrections, all drivers sometimes take sh!t like this, so accept it and move on!'
> 
> I had several similar exchanges with uber reps myself about the same issue. I can see same exact paragraphs completely cut/pasted in your emails.
> 
> Today I am protesting Tampa rate cuts with app on and by not accepting any rides.


Passive resistance. I like it.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

To simplify things, just do away with the rating system all together and they won't have to fix anything.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Passive resistance. I like it.


I try to annoy the riders seeing a car and can't get a ride for 20 minutes straight. No pax tips anyways. Not even uber drivers who ride with uber tip anymore. Uber is the anti Christ and decaying the society. It is telling it is ok to be a jerk and maintain it as a life style and there will always be somebody to take your shit. Uber pax have been told not to tip and all is cared for. not with these fares.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Lidman said:


> To simplify things, just do away with the rating system all together and they won't have to fix anything.


I like your style. Always have.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lidman said:


> To simplify things, just do away with the rating system all together and they won't have to fix anything.


God forbid. I never want to see brainless bozo driver again, and can't wait for real nice guy and safe driver to show up again. Uber is nothing without the rating system.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Even more reason to do away with the rating system.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Posted!


Duly noted and appreciated! Thanks! Sorry if I was a little rude. I really shouldn't post at night.


----------



## Praxeology (Mar 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Just posted it. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> How's that Fit working out for Ubering? I find it to be a wonderful little automobile for U/L...well, until some asshole tries to cram five riders into it. So, let me restate. Among the non-******bag rider community, the Fit is a great car for U/L driving.


It works exceptionally well for Uber. The gas mileage is a major advantage particularly as the car is geared for good city mileage. On my absolute worst nights of nothing but short trips, I average about 28 mpg, not too shabby at all. Everyone remarks at the great backseat space, which is not at all expected from a subcompact.

However, I will add a caveat to this. I am one of the few in America who decided to be an iconoclast and drive a stickshift. I have a sneaking suspicion this is hurting my rating somewhat as the riders are not accustomed to the changing gears at times. As much as I thought I was a pretty smooth operator, I guess I've got room for improvement as my ratings takes an inexplicable hit at times for no other reason I can discern. The car is always spotless inside. I always try to be courteous and amicable. There is certainly room for improvement in the ride quality on the eco tires, but I would hope most riders would not punish you for that. Aside from a few times where I have foolishly gotten myself in funky situations following the nav, I have no other explanation.

Anyways, I don't want to derail your thread. Thanks for your post and reply!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Praxeology said:


> It works exceptionally well for Uber. The gas mileage is a major advantage particularly as the car is geared for good city mileage. On my absolute worst nights of nothing but short trips, I average about 28 mpg, not too shabby at all. Everyone remarks at the great backseat space, which is not at all expected from a subcompact.
> 
> However, I will add a caveat to this. I am one of the few in America who decided to be an iconoclast and drive a stickshift. I have a sneaking suspicion this is hurting my rating somewhat as the riders are not accustomed to the changing gears at times. As much as I thought I was a pretty smooth operator, I guess I've got room for improvement as my ratings takes an inexplicable hit at times for no other reason I can discern. The car is always spotless inside. I always try to be courteous and amicable. There is certainly room for improvement in the ride quality on the eco tires, but I would hope most riders would not punish you for that. Aside from a few times where I have foolishly gotten myself in funky situations following the nav, I have no other explanation.
> 
> Anyways, I don't want to derail your thread. Thanks for your post and reply!


I get so many comments about driving a 5 speed while driving U/L. I have even transported professional baseball players who have expressed envy at my being able to operate manual transmission with buttery smoothness. I actually think driving a manual trans has helped my rating because to so many people it's a novelty and they believe it's a skill they could never master and they actually fear it. I factory-ordered both of my current cars with manual trans. I'm getting another car later this year and I'll be ordering that one with 6 speed manual transmission.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Desert Driver Thank you for posting your correspondence with the Uber CSR's aka '_Canned Statement Reps_'.  Unfortunately, they are all underpaid, highly monitored robots and nothing you said to them will 'float to the top'.  If they don't like or understand a comment....they ignore it....and ignore it....and ignore it some more until your fingers bleed from trying to find a new way to 'rephrase' it so that they will UNDERSTAND THE POINT. Ain't gonna happen!  BTW, is a 3* seriously the lowest rating you've ever gotten?  You've got decent drunks in your neck of the woods then! I've gotten multiple 1* from PAX that don't know how to work the app and blame it on me when I can't find them when they misplace their PIN. (PIN=Pain In the Neck.) But, as you said, we get penalized for being professional and bending over backwards to accommodate the PAX. It's come to the point where good customer service=bad ratings. From now on, I don't bend over backwards for pax who can't be bothered to learn how to use a simple app. Also, I can't count how much I've lost in TIPS when a pax says: "How do I tip you?" and I say, "It has to be in cash because Uber refuses to put a tipping feature on the app". Then I get a "Sorry, I don't have any cash on me." EXTREMELY FRUSTRATING. But I've been over this issue with the "Canned Statement Reps' multiple times....and nothing ever 'floats to the top' there either!!! You're right....just learn how to game the system to the best of our ability.....until Uber self destructs.


See, I used to believe that, too, until the day I got a call from the VP of Risk Management at Uber to discuss insurance with me.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> See, I used to believe that, too, until the day I got a call from the VP of Risk Management at Uber to discuss insurance with me.


And.....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

"See, I'm an opinion leader on the blogs"

_That_ alone made it worth the read!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I get so many comments about driving a 5 speed while driving U/L. I have even transported professional baseball players who have expressed envy at my being able to operate manual transmission with buttery smoothness. I actually think driving a manual trans has helped my rating because to so many people it's a novelty and they believe it's a skill they could never master and they actually fear it. I factory-ordered both of my current cars with manual trans. I'm getting another car later this year and I'll be ordering that one with 6 speed manual transmission.


We've argued about this before. So..... might as well argue about it again.

Manual transmission:
- Any performance car that has not been made into a "sports" car by adding an "i" or an "s" to its name badge - yes
- Any car used for work - no

Plus all motorcycles, of course. 99% of car-only drivers will never pilot a vehicle that can do 175mph and 0-60 in 3 seconds. Plus there's the adrenaline from the knowledge that if you F things up in a high speed corner there's a pretty good chance you're going to end up very seriously injured, if not dead. Riding a superbike is like going on the most extreme ride at Six Flags, but mile after mile after mile.

A manual car is indeed mildly more entertaining than an auto, but it'd be like fitting low profile wheels to your shopping cart at K-mart. Yes, it may improve things a bit, but it's still going to be a very underwhelming drive when there are much more involving machines to drive.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> And.....


And we discussed insurance.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

elelegido said:


> We've argued about this before. So..... might as well argue about it again.
> 
> Manual transmission:
> - Any performance car that has not been made into a "sports" car by adding an "i" or an "s" to its name badge - yes
> ...


I just prefer the increased control, economy, and safety that comes with a clutch. That's all.


----------



## toonces (Apr 16, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> He's internationally known.


But he's known to rock a microphone.


----------



## kane (Feb 28, 2015)

I seriously couldn't bear to go through this whole thread, it's just easier to say that based on most of your posts here, the most likely reason that you got that 3 rating is because instead of nicely and calmly letting them know they you could not facilitate the the amount of rider, you were probably a complete d*ck about it. You don't seem like a nice person at all. 

And yeah, you got the canned response, that's because you're probably talking to someone that was following the rules and doing what they were told. You yell at them that you were "CHEATED". Wow, even my 12 year old doesn't whine like that. Why would anyone want to help you after that??? I will honestly tell you that if you would have written in to me asking very kindly to have your rating reviewed, I would have done it. I don't help anyone that writes in like they're entitled to something that is optional for us to give. I also don't give in to demands. Don't be such a little baby and have some damn courtesy. You're in the service industry, if you don't like what comes with that then get out of it.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Not sure what the deal is with CSRs in Australia compared to those elsewhere. I have personally had my ratings changed by what I'm guessing is a standard level CSRs, and I've had other drivers tell me Uber has modified ratings when they've had issues with imbecilic pax. It is entirely possible. Maybe though our CSRs just elevated the ticket and then reported back when the rating was changed.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

I liked it. Thought it was entertaining.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

kane said:


> instead of nicely and calmly letting them know they you could not facilitate the the amount of rider


Agree post with this would, probably if understand could number of turnips. Maybe.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Agree post with this would, probably if understand could number of turnips. Maybe.


Well done.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Actually you're doing Uber some favour there instead of bad publicity. The CSR's were very patient replying to your rude emails. If it was me, i would've marked your email as spam so i won't see them again.

I understand why they refuse to change ratings. If that happens, they'd receive hundreds of email regarding changing individual ratings and they have no way to know whether drivers are telling the full story. It's really not worth anybody's time to investigate a single rating!

Next time, just move on. Especially if you're overall rating is good as they said and you aren't worried about deactivation.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Next time, just move on. Especially if you're overall rating is good as they said and you aren't worried about deactivation.


What he said....

Total waste of time and energy


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Desert Driver I haven't been back to this waste of a thread in a while, but it's good to see the number of likes my post calling you out has received. Says all it needs to, really.

Hope your future posts are more akin to your previous posts that I've actually liked. You're not a waste of a forum member, certainly, but this was a waste of a post, most definitely.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

toonces said:


> But he's known to rock a microphone.


Actually, I'm a drummer. I don't do vocals.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

duggles said:


> Desert Driver I haven't been back to this waste of a thread in a while, but it's good to see the number of likes my post calling you out has received. Says all it needs to, really.
> 
> Hope your future posts are more akin to your previous posts that I've actually liked. You're not a waste of a forum member, certainly, but this was a waste of a post, most definitely.


That is an interesting POV. Now, if you don't mind, I'm going to return to solving the problem. And since you're not a fan of my approach or success I've had solving problems with Uber, you may be well advised to put me on ignore.


----------



## UberGTA (Apr 14, 2015)

bilyvh said:


> Unless it's for tax evasion and creative insurance policy interpretation like Actionjax.


FTFY


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Only read the first couple of pages of the comments here... It's astonishing how quickly we eat our own here. We can't just disagree, or let someone be "wrong", we have to get all caustic. I've done it too, so I'm not really finger pointing. It's just diversity of ideas and solutions. Some call it rape, while others call it rough sex. In either case Uber does it and most of us don't like it . Wish I had the answers, but like everyone here I'm just frustrated.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> That is an interesting POV. Now, if you don't mind, I'm going to return to solving the problem. And since you're not a fan of my approach or success I've had solving problems with Uber, you may be well advised to put me on ignore.


 Now now don't underestimate the duggler. He just needs to "see the light"


----------



## toonces (Apr 16, 2015)

UberRey said:


> Only read the first couple of pages of the comments here... It's astonishing how quickly we eat our own here. We can't just disagree, or let someone be "wrong", we have to get all caustic. I've done it too, so I'm not really finger pointing. It's just diversity of ideas and solutions. Some call it rape, while others call it rough sex. In either case Uber does it and most of us don't like it . Wish I had the answers, but like everyone here I'm just frustrated.


I've noticed this too. I've lurked for months and haven't been eager to post because it seems like many disagreements turn into personal attacks.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Only read the first couple of pages of the comments here... It's astonishing how quickly we eat our own here. We can't just disagree, or let someone be "wrong", we have to get all caustic. I've done it too, so I'm not really finger pointing. It's just diversity of ideas and solutions. Some call it rape, while others call it rough sex. In either case Uber does it and most of us don't like it . Wish I had the answers, but like everyone here I'm just frustrated.


Yeah, there are many who delight in ad hominem attacks and name calling. It's a common ploy when a person cannot defend a position and has run out of bullets.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

toonces said:


> I've noticed this too. I've lurked for months and haven't been eager to post because it seems like many disagreements turn into personal attacks.


I am happy to provide protection services to any new poster. On your post just add at the top Sacto Burbs - protect me. I'll be there as soon as I can.


----------



## toonces (Apr 16, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am happy to provide protection services to any new poster. On your post just add at the top Sacto Burbs - protect me. I'll be there as soon as I can.


Ha. Thanks


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am happy to provide protection services to any new poster. On your post just add at the top Sacto Burbs - protect me. I'll be there as soon as I can.


And some say chivalry is dead.
My faith is restored.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> We all know not to use the rating system for our own self validation or to gauge our popularity/likability. It's no longer high school, we've grown out of those needs for positive reinforcement from strangers, or so I hope (if not, take a hard look at your Ubering to make sure you're not losing money to please random strangers).
> 
> For Uber, all these accumulated ratings serve to form a distribution of the driver population in a given market. If the set of rating grows large enough, the occasional bad rating becomes just "background noise", all driver are liable to get some, it's just a statistical certainty that over X number of rides you will get a ****** bag in your car who you will not click with. So will everybody else. Where it becomes interesting for Uber is when, over a large number of rides, you trail your driver group in a statistically meaningful way: your grades tend to be always a little lower than the aggregate grades of your peers, you just have a few more 1* blowup than the others. That'll place you in the lower percentile of the Bell curve Uber models. And if you are, say, in the bottom 10% of all drivers in your market, then - and only then - will Uber take interest (and so they should!).
> 
> Read between the lines: the helpless responses of the poor CSRs to your onslaught, those that said that you were in the top range of their drivers in your market was code for you being on the super safe side. That no one at Uber really looks at your ratings at all, and that they let computers handle them, exclusively. Just keep drivin! You got license to Uber!


Nailed it.
Thanks for saving me all that typing.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Get those CSR's to grovel to the drivers.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Here's the conversation I had with Uber
> 
> http://www.anmandco.com/dl/April_Uber_Conversation.pdf
> 
> ...


In order to protect privacy neither party will know who rated them? Bullshit! Drivers have to rate passengers right away. Let's say a pax knows his/her rating. It's a 5. Then they're a total ***** to you. You rate them 1*. The next driver they get (possibly in the same night) says, "What did you do to get such a low rating?" They'll know it was the last driver.

The passengers, on the other hand, can rate the driver weeks later, even. This is unhelpful because uber doesn't provide negative feedback to drivers, nor can we even really predict who rated us poorly, so we won't necessarily know what to improve.

The lack of feedback is the biggest problem that I have with the ratings.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> You can rate a passenger weeks later too. Just don't drive in between, and there's nothing in the app to force you to rate the pax until you want to give your next ride.
> 
> It's exactly the same for the pax, btw.


No, you get an email receipt as a passenger. Even after taking other rides, at the bottom it asks you to rate the driver.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Hi @ DesertDriver
> 
> I think we might be missing the whole purpose of their rating system for Uber. We all know not to use the rating system for our own self validation or to gauge our popularity/likability. It's no longer high school, we've grown out of those needs for positive reinforcement from strangers, or so I hope (if not, take a hard look at your Ubering to make sure you're not losing money to please random strangers).
> 
> ...


Wow. Talk about a rant and rave!!!!


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Desert Driver Thank you for posting your correspondence with the Uber CSR's aka '_Canned Statement Reps_'.  Unfortunately, they are all underpaid, highly monitored robots and nothing you said to them will 'float to the top'.  If they don't like or understand a comment....they ignore it....and ignore it....and ignore it some more until your fingers bleed from trying to find a new way to 'rephrase' it so that they will UNDERSTAND THE POINT. Ain't gonna happen!  BTW, is a 3* seriously the lowest rating you've ever gotten?  You've got decent drunks in your neck of the woods then! I've gotten multiple 1* from PAX that don't know how to work the app and blame it on me when I can't find them when they misplace their PIN. (PIN=Pain In the Neck.) But, as you said, we get penalized for being professional and bending over backwards to accommodate the PAX. It's come to the point where good customer service=bad ratings. From now on, I don't bend over backwards for pax who can't be bothered to learn how to use a simple app. Also, I can't count how much I've lost in TIPS when a pax says: "How do I tip you?" and I say, "It has to be in cash because Uber refuses to put a tipping feature on the app". Then I get a "Sorry, I don't have any cash on me." EXTREMELY FRUSTRATING. But I've been over this issue with the "Canned Statement Reps' multiple times....and nothing ever 'floats to the top' there either!!! You're right....just learn how to game the system to the best of our ability.....until Uber self destructs.


Real simple way to fix that tip problem you seem to be having, get a Square Trade reader for your phone, problem solved. Your welcome.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Just posted it. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> How's that Fit working out for Ubering? I find it to be a wonderful little automobile for U/L...well, until some asshole tries to cram five riders into it. So, let me restate. Among the non-******bag rider community, the Fit is a great car for U/L driving.


I enjoyed this. It's hilarious how seriously you take yourself.


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> The beginning is the same as the end....it's a boring sandwich at best. Nothing accomplished and nothing gained. No "revealing" information as promised.


Disagree. We learned that we have a national opinion leader here. Very significant.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> I enjoyed this. It's hilarious how seriously you take yourself.


You must have me confused with someone else. I actually don't take myself seriously at all. In fact, that's likely the reason I get more enjoyment out of life than most people.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

john djjjoe said:


> Disagree. We learned that we have a national opinion leader here. Very significant.


Thanks! I appreciate the props!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> Real simple way to fix that tip problem you seem to be having, get a Square Trade reader for your phone, problem solved. Your welcome.


Not true. Most of my drop off locations where my pax volunteer to tip me are not places I can conveniently 'take my time' and mess around with this 'square reader' some of you talk about. How long does it take to process this transaction? If it's more than 10 seconds....ain't gonna work. Not when I drop people off at the airport, train stations, busy restaurants, etc. This is why it has to either be: In CASH or In APP! Its inconvenient and impractical to be PARKED and make this transaction at the end of MOST of my trips.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Not true. Most of my drop off locations where my pax volunteer to tip me are not places I can conveniently 'take my time' and mess around with this 'square reader' some of you talk about. How long does it take to process this transaction? If it's more than 10 seconds....ain't gonna work. Not when I drop people off at the airport, train stations, busy restaurants, etc. This is why it has to either be: In CASH or In APP! Its inconvenient and impractical to be PARKED and make this transaction at the end of MOST of my trips.


I've often thought the same thing. I take credit cards for my other businesses and I can get a phone card reader device for practically nothing, but it doesn't seem practical for the reasons you describe.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> No, you get an email receipt as a passenger. Even after taking other rides, at the bottom it asks you to rate the driver.
> 
> View attachment 6915


You're correct but small addition ,even if you rate your driver right after the ride, you can go to your email receipt as a pax and rerate for the same ride and it'll replace the original rating .


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Did you hear the news...UBER is again, not on the list of 100 best companies to work for. Shocking. Oh yeah, that's right, we don't actually work for UBER.

I-don't-the-F-care-about-the-F-ing-stupid-unfair-highly-flawed-rating-system. Okay?

Can we move on?

I liked DD's back story though. And there were some good responses including Happy Typist, and others which I'm too lazy to go back and cite.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Hook, Line and "Stinker" might have been more appropriate.
> Did I say that?


I'm liking your comment mainly because that avatar cracks me up. Don't know why, those 80's Motorola phones are just funny.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Yeah, there are many who delight in ad hominem attacks and name calling. It's a common ploy when a person cannot defend a position and has run out of bullets.


Diplomacy: The art of telling someone to go to hell and doing it in such a way that they thank you for giving them directions.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I've often thought the same thing. I take credit cards for my other businesses and I can get a phone card reader device for practically nothing, but it doesn't seem practical for the reasons you describe.


It is true that most pax still won't tip even after you tell them you have a square reader and it IS inconvenient to use in many locations but I have had pax who really do mean it when they say they want to tip after finding out it is NOT included and at least for those occasions it's worth having.

My thinking is that if someone ever wants to give me a BIG tip and doesn't realize they can't do it in the app I would hate to not have the reader.

I've taken $60 in tips with my reader in 4 months. Pretty bad but it's still $60 I wouldn't otherwise have. And it's not as if it's a lot of effort to get one.

On another note if you are absolutely desperate for cash it could be used to get a cash advance on your credit card. And quite possibly cheaper than doing it as an actual cash advance transaction. I wouldn't do this but it's clearly possible as the first thing I did when my reader arrived was tip myself $1 to make sure it worked.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Not sure what the deal is with CSRs in Australia compared to those elsewhere. I have personally had my ratings changed by what I'm guessing is a standard level CSRs, and I've had other drivers tell me Uber has modified ratings when they've had issues with imbecilic pax. It is entirely possible. Maybe though our CSRs just elevated the ticket and then reported back when the rating was changed.


Yep, same with the Sydney office, made my case after some dipshits 1 starred me for not running a redlight and got the rating struck off. Then a 2nd time when the client messed it up and emailed on my behalf and told them he was drunk when he 1 starred me instead of 5.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Just posted it. I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> How's that Fit working out for Ubering? I find it to be a wonderful little automobile for U/L...well, until some asshole tries to cram five riders into it. So, let me restate. Among the non-******bag rider community, the Fit is a great car for U/L driving.


I think you are not realizing how to game the system in this circumstance. You need to tell Uber that you canceled the trip due to too many riders. Therefore, no trip took place. Because no trip took place, you needed to cancel the trip. Then you can request your $5.00 cancellation fee. No rating can be applied if no trip took place.

And actually, you're not even gaming the system. You are stating nothing but the truth. You started the trip when the first rider appeared to be ready. But then more came out and you didn't realize you needed to cancel until after you had already started the trip.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Not true. Most of my drop off locations where my pax volunteer to tip me are not places I can conveniently 'take my time' and mess around with this 'square reader' some of you talk about. How long does it take to process this transaction? If it's more than 10 seconds....ain't gonna work. Not when I drop people off at the airport, train stations, busy restaurants, etc. This is why it has to either be: In CASH or In APP! Its inconvenient and impractical to be PARKED and make this transaction at the end of MOST of my trips.


You are full of it. Since you asked, most of my Square transactions take about 30 seconds, tops. But to say that your dropoff locations are not accomodating to that is hogwash. If that is the case, then you likely parked illegally to let that pax out in the first place.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

stuber said:


> I'm liking your comment mainly because that avatar cracks me up. Don't know why, those 80's Motorola phones are just funny.


^^^
Yeh... I have two of them. My mom and dad both had one, although the avatar isn't a pic o either of mine. 
They don't call them "book end" phones for nothing. 
I wish that they still worked on today's system.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

I can just picture a Weird al like musicians doing a parady of Wing's "band on the run" song. It could be "uber on the run" uber on the run"


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeh... I have two of them. My mom and dad both had one, although the avatar isn't a pic o either of mine.
> They don't call them "book end" phones for nothing.
> I wish that they still worked on today's system.


I seem to recall that some of the early mobile phones came with a small case, like a valise about the size of a toaster. "Hold on, my mobile telephone is ringing. Let me just set it up and then I'll just answer it."


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

stuber said:


> Did you hear the news...UBER is again, not on the list of 100 best companies to work for. Shocking. Oh yeah, that's right, we don't actually work for UBER.
> 
> I-don't-the-F-care-about-the-F-ing-stupid-unfair-highly-flawed-rating-system. Okay?
> 
> ...


Ok, lets talk about Sex


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Ok, lets talk about Sex


Ron Jeremy "likes this".


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

stuber said:


> I seem to recall that some of the early mobile phones came with a small case, like a valise about the size of a toaster. "Hold on, my mobile telephone is ringing. Let me just set it up and then I'll just answer it."


^^^
Yup, they were kind of like a ladies make up kit. 
I still have one of them... nice leather and sturdy. 
I use it as a camera case.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> No, you get an email receipt as a passenger. Even after taking other rides, at the bottom it asks you to rate the driver.
> 
> View attachment 6915


cute avator!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> cute avator!


Cute like your grandma? Lol


----------

